# 13A update



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi guys

As promised update from today

After passing security go to the info desk, they check your documents and if ok they will call you forward to have your documents further checked by a legal evaluator, tgey are located right under the stairs

After this proceed to window 11 or 18 to have documents further checked, here they will give you the invoice to go to the cashier

Proceed to the cash desk and pay the fees, one for 13A and one for the New ACR card total today cost me 11,106 peso 

On your official receipt are 2 dates for your interview, you decide which one to take etc 

Mine will be this Friday so I will update on that experiance

I can confirm, no BI clearance was required as per the checklist and no medical 

Total time inside today was 40 mins

Himmy123


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Good that it's going smoothly and well for you.

Yeah, I think there was a bit of confusion between the NBI clearance and the BI clearance in the other thread. 

As I said before, a slightly different experience out here in the sticks, but I will put up with a lot just to not go to Manila. That being said, the BI here is not the Chaos that seems to prevail in some of the other Govt offices I have had reason to go to & do business with. 

Fred


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As promised update from today
> 
> ...


Thanks, very helpful!

This was at the main Intramuros BI in Manila, correct?


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> Thanks, very helpful!
> 
> This was at the main Intramuros BI in Manila, correct?


Yes that is correct


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As promised update from today
> 
> ...


Did you already get the ACR card and if so, how long is it good for?


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> Did you already get the ACR card and if so, how long is it good for?


No ACR card issued when you first submit your documents, this will be processed after the hearing and you undergo again the fingerprinting and digital id capture. when that is done my experiance from the past is it takes approx two weeks to issue

As an aside I already have a ACR Card, Red in colour issued for BB visa holders, this you have to apply for again at the main office and is a voluntary submission ie you dont have to legally have it as a BB holder unlike the ACR card issued as part of the visa extension process, again it is issued for one year duration


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

HIMMY123 said:


> No ACR card issued when you first submit your documents, this will be processed after the hearing and you undergo again the fingerprinting and digital id capture. when that is done my experiance from the past is it takes approx two weeks to issue
> 
> As an aside I already have a ACR Card, Red in colour issued for BB visa holders, this you have to apply for again at the main office and is a voluntary submission ie you dont have to legally have it as a BB holder unlike the ACR card issued as part of the visa extension process, again it is issued for one year duration


I never bothered to do the ACR thing while on BB status but now as I understand it will be necessary as a 13A. My Probationary 13A was approved on 10 Nov and my Passport was stamped on the 18th. I still don't have an ACR card but will check tomorrow or Friday to see if it has come in. I presume the longer time frame is cause of shipping time from Manila to the sticks.

Fred


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> I never bothered to do the ACR thing while on BB status but now as I understand it will be necessary as a 13A. My Probationary 13A was approved on 10 Nov and my Passport was stamped on the 18th. I still don't have an ACR card but will check tomorrow or Friday to see if it has come in. I presume the longer time frame is cause of shipping time from Manila to the sticks.
> 
> Fred


Hi Fred 

Unsure reason for the delay in ACR processing, i gave 2 weeks as that what happened with my current ACR

May I enquire what the hearing interview consisted of, did you take any further documents etc, and roughly how long it took

Thanks

Himmy123


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The hearing only took about 15 minutes, of course both of you must attend. The hearing Officer just asked some basic questions about where & how we came to be and such. We took with us and had at hand any and all supporting documents even remotely concerning the application and everything as we have found that they usually want something we don't have readily with us. Astonished that they didn't even ask for more. All in all it probably took about an hour & a half, mostly doing the fingerprints and biometrics capturing. Actually a nice experience all around.

I just figure the delay time is for transit between Manila & Iloilo. 

Good Luck.

Fred


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Update*

Hi Guys

Had the hearing interview today for the 13A, scheduled for 0800 arrived early 0745, interview commenced at 0900 lol

It lasted no more than 5 mins at most, basic questions in reality

Then proceeded to have biometrics done at window 44, dont forget guys you still need to get a queue number, this can be obtained from the small desk which is located basically opposite the cash desk number 18

Now have to wait untill I appear on the list prob about a month they said.

Once on the list return to the office to the second floor for visa stamping and issue of ACR card

I also picked up the checklist of documents for the amended 13A Visa which you need to submit a month before the probationary one ends, the only difference in the checklist is yiu are required to also provide an affidavidt regarding your cohabitation etc, 

Same process will then take place as the probationary visa

Entered today at 0745 left at 0930

Himmy123


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Good that you found it easy as I did. There should be an anticipated date of approval on your receipt. In actuality, mine was approved almost 2 weeks before the anticipated date. Dropped by the BI this morning as I was in the area, still no ACR card but she said to keep checking. Guess that is about all I can do.

Fred


----------

